# dumb youtuber



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

this is some idiot trying to tell ppl how to care for hedgehogs the wrong way, i flagged it as animal abuse i know its not really considered that but i would appreciate it if some more ppl flagged it as well and maybe it will be taken down because she really pissed me off!! the worst part is she really believes shes right about it and when ppl tell her shes wrong she argues!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've seen this video on a few other post in the past and seeing it again makes me feel sick. Girl don't have a clue


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

it wouldn't be so bad if she actually took the advice that ppl gave her! thats what makes me sooo mad is that she is being so stubborn about it and even after all the comments that ppl left her telling her that she is doing everything wrong she continues to leave the video up there as advice for new hedgehog owners! when i first got my hedgehog i was misinformed about what to feed him and recently just figured out the proper foods! i can understand that it can be hard to find the right information about hedgehogs if you dont know where to go, and this just adds to the confusion! i know that everyone makes mistakes and you learn something new about hedgies every day, but this girl just refuses to learn!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, that's already talked about in here viewtopic.php?f=18&t=6188


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

sorry i didnt know that there was another person talking about this i didnt really look because i didnt think that there would be another person talking about the exact same youtuber haha but anyway please just flag her as animal abuse


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh god, not this wench again. Its one thing to do what you want, make what you want, publish what you want, but for god sakes when hundreds of people are telling you the information is bad, don't make or keep a "Hedgehog Care Video". What gets me the most is her attitude, in this world you need to be open minded, especially when it comes to the care of exotic animals.

"My method of care has worked fine..."

Worked fine for your hedgehogs, what about Bobby who watched your video and wonder why his hedgehog broke its next on a lawn mower blade supported wheel.

Sadly the morons at Youtube won't take it down because its not outright animal abuse, its just bad information. Maybe if enough people flag it as animal abuse it might get somewhere, but also if you want and are a member of YouTube, go down and below in the comments I see my comment is still riding on top, it basically corrects the information she gave, I'm under MassenaCenter315.

What got me more is the fact, read my comment which isn't even directed at her, she still came back with "My method works fine" crap, I'm not sure if my reply to that is still there but I basically said "Was I talking to you? No, I was warning other people who might go out and adopt a hedgehog and use this information and end up with a dead hedgehog, each hog is different".

In the end, I plan on doing my own response video to this, preaching the care methods of HHC and us owners, the more good information will cancel out the bad.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i think that more ppl for HHC should do videos on youtube to actually let people know the right way to take care of hedgehogs i know that the video probably wont be taken down but all i can do is flag it and tell other ppl to do the same  i look forward to your response video Puffers315 there is very few people on youtube that know how to care for hedgehogs so i think that your video could save the lives of some unfortunate hedgehogs who's owners listened to this girls information. i wish that her hedgehog was in better hands, poor little guy


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

MeAmandaTee said:


> i think that more ppl for HHC should do videos on youtube to actually let people know the right way to take care of hedgehogs


I agree! Almost all of the community is very knowledgeable with hedgies! It would help alot of people


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have to admit she's a good reason I'm working on a hedgehog care website, I've never made a video and at the moment lack any good video editing software, my phone has a good camera on it, but I've been making web pages for almost 15 years (not professionally), so I figured its one way I can give back to the community and help promote safe hedgehog care.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

you dont have to have great editing software just good knowledge. because theres a serious lack of it  as long as u have a camera u can make a video


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg, did you see all the cages in her room? She has like 18,000 animals. I hope she takes better care of the other ones. I wonder how old she is.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that would be great if you did a video puffers


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

She probly lost track of all the animals that she has lol, but really.... how would she remember all of there names?? And i doubt that she has enough time with all of those animals to bond with them. Poor little things.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I flagged it today. What a bunch of crap. And can you keep those mealworms that you buy at the store in a container that clearly states "REFRIGERATED" out like she did? Jesus. The worm wasn't even crawling!!!!! I think she fed her hedgie a dead worm. Bad mommy. or daddy? i think it was a girl...


----------



## Dr Robotnik (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay, moron with a camera aside. Look at her room. Look at all those cages. 

How the **** can she even sleep in there at night? The smells of that many critters must be overwhelming. 

Oh and she gets an epic failure star for saying "like" so many times. She is truly a pillar of specialness among the exotic pet community.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dr Robotnik said:


> How the **** can she even sleep in there at night? The smells of that many critters must be overwhelming.


I even think that my orbie smells a bit and i only have one critter, imagine how much time she has to spend CLEANING the cages....that is if she even does it. i wouldnt be surprised if she neglected to do that. :|


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

I can't watch the video right now as the DND blocks it out but I can just imagine by your reactioons that I will be upset. I'm an avid animal lover and it irritates me when people even let their cats roam outside in a built up area like where I live. I currently have 3 cats, 3 hedgies and a 125g fish tank. The cats have thier own room and the hedgies have thier own room as well. ugghhhh I hate people that don't accept constructive criticism and just lip you off as if you don't know.......


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

OMFG I finally watched the video and thats all I can say "OMFG"........


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I personally think people are overreacting to the video... yes, it's incorrect care advice and she is in no position to be telling people how to care for -any- animals, but it's not her literally abusing her hedgehog, so there's no way YouTube is going to take it down anyways. It just makes us look bad, freaking out over it. We can only hope that her vid won't get many views and that there are better ones out there to come above hers in the queue if someone searches for "hedgehog care".


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i know that she isnt really abusing it but i would still like to see it taken down, i wouldnt be mad at all if she wasnt so rude to ppl when they give her advice, even if u are calm and nice to her she is just so stubborn. everyone makes mistakes with hedgies especially since theres nothing certain about them but thats why u ask questions and listen to ppl who may know better. Im actually suprised she hasnt taken it down from all the negative comments shes gotten. hopefully that if ppl do view it they will read the comments also.


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe she was being rude because everyone was attacking her and calling her an idiot...


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

A lot of the people that she responded to werent being rude just telling her the straight facts and she still went on to say that her ways are right, she wont change no matter what. I sent her a message asking her if she realizes that the things she's doing are dangerous, that is exactly what i said, and she pretty much told me that she doesnt care, her ways are right and that all the people that are commenting telling her wrong are the idiots. I figured that yeah people are being rude to her so i tried the nice route. Now i know why people dont like her so much.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

If I was her hedgie, I would so bite her right in her a**!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> If I was her hedgie, I would so bite her right in her a**!


 :lol:


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

Yet another guy who doesn't know much about hedgehogs. I watched another video and he has TONS of animals in his room. He even has breeding mice to feed pinkies to his hedgies....ew.
He, like the girl, thinks he knows what hes talking about. It makes me angry that people are watching this crap and believing this is the right way.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, that kind of grossed me out that he would feed baby mice to a hedgie. The only thing I could think of was that baby hedgies look the same way. I know lizards & snakes eat them, but hedgies don't have to & that's what really bothered me. And mice are cute.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

But in the end its pointless to try and flag these videos down, flagging them as animal abuse, youtube ain't going to care unless he's punting the hedgehog like a football or something. Like I did with the girl, post comments and correct him, but direct it to the people watching the video and not to him, he obviously will not change his ways. In the end its up to people like us to promote good health with good manors, and in a way attempt to give back to the hedgehog community. This is why I want to do my own videos, and why I'm working on a care site. And I mean crap, I'm no expert, I've had hedgehogs for half a year, the only thing I've done is read, read, and then read some more, and as a lover of animals, I want to promote good care and good health, especially for a breed of animal that really needs it. My main thing is our feline friends, but everyone knows how to take care of cat, crap, a cat needs little care.

Anyways, I watched the video and took notes, his video is at least better than the girl.

1. Cage size wrong, by my caculations, 24 inch x 18 inch is only 3 square feet, close but no cigar, especially after you dump the igloo, food dishes, wheel etc in.

2. Obviously he's got the wheel of death, I did notice the mesh is large unlike many other wheels, so there's probably less of a chance of injury (but why risk it), plus it can't feel good on their little feet. Wheel also has the lawn mower side supports. He at least says that you should go with a solid surface plastic wheel which is better.

3. Not a recommended food dish, I'm not sure if those keep the kibble from getting stale but I'd rather promote fresh food out of the bag daily.

4. Promotes water bottle use, bad. Also says you can keep the bottle with the same water for 4+ days.

5. Is at least pro-aspen and explains not to use pine or cedar for bedding.

6. Can't say if its good or bad but his food mixture is kind of crazy, mixed between ferret, sugar glider, dog food, pretty pets (ew), and cat food. Would have to check all the ingredients and protein / fat content.

7. No fast food, doesn't really cover specific treats and other foods, mentions chicken, no clue about samon, tuna, says fruits and veggies but no specifics, beef which I do believe is a no no, and eggs.

8. Promotion of small amounts of dairy products, I do believe I've read regular yogurt in small amounts is fine, and does say stay away from Dairy Products.

9. Promotes free feeding which is good.

10. Recommended using gloves if need be to pick up your hedgehog, said oven mites which at least in my eyes would be bad, oven mites tend to absorb food smells, unless you got one that isn't actually be used to pull crap out of the oven.

But in the end this video isn't horrid, not like the girl. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

No it's not as bad as the girls but he's the same in not wanting to take advice and getting defensive. I just told him if he really cared about his pets, he do some more research on hedgie care. 

I'd like to make my own care video as well. I'm not nearly as experienced as some of you great owners on here but you've taught me a lot. I was going to make a response video to his but I'd rather wait until my storm wheel is in.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

He was so rude especially on the first comments i read someone was telling him to use liners instead and he was just so closed minded about it, i just cant get over people like that...I can say that its a lot better then that girls post but still he has the same personality like hes better then everyone and knows everything...  it wouldnt let me post anything so i couldnt even correct him with my usual rude tone that i give to people with that closed minded personality lol


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't post any comments either lol.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I actually told that guy a few weeks back that he had the wrong wheel (politely). He has yet to respond so I have no idea whether he took my advice or not.

At any rate, it looks like he's one of those exotic animal collectors... Nothing wrong with that... if you take care of them properly, that is...


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think what scares me more is this....






Obviously I'm MassenaCenter315, but you just give these people a nudge and hopefully get them here to HHC so they can learn how to properly take care of their new pet.

As for the other two guys, shaelikestaquitos is correct, they're collectors, if you look at that guy's videos, he's got other pets from possums to snakes. The babies his hog had did grow up fine but there's a video of all 5 of them in a sink with way too much water all swimming and trying to get out, its cute in one hand and scary in the other.

(And I just noticed the logo banner I made for Hedgiecare looks very much like the left side of the HHC banner)


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

HE DELETED MY COMMENT!? my comment was dont listen to this guy go to hedgehog central for real hedgehog advice or something like that....and he deleted it and replied to me that his advice was great and his hedgies thrive from it.....UGH!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I went ahead and checked some of the guys videos out. One video upset me because he had a hedgehog with an eye injury and admits that he hasn't taken it to the vet but would if it got worse. In my opinion something serious like that you should take them in and not just say they don't seem to be in pain because how can you truly tell what is painful for a hedgehog since they hide it so well.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> I think what scares me more is this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just did the same haha told her to get a wheel for her hedgie too


----------



## TheWhite (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry, but reading this had brought up a new question, I know I'm new at all this (Haven't even got my Hedgehog yet) but, if that true about the water? What should I use when I get a hedgehog, I have read a lot about food and the cage, the first video *I* even could see problems with the set up. But, I don't remember anything about the water for them to drink other than clean new water every day....

Thanks,
TheWhite


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

TheWhite said:


> Sorry, but reading this had brought up a new question, I know I'm new at all this (Haven't even got my Hedgehog yet) but, if that true about the water? What should I use when I get a hedgehog, I have read a lot about food and the cage, the first video *I* even could see problems with the set up. But, I don't remember anything about the water for them to drink other than clean new water every day....
> 
> Thanks,
> TheWhite


Most people here use water dishes, because it is their natural drinking position. A lot of hedgies actually don't get as much water as they'd like using a bottle, and often they will chip their teeth against the ball as well.


----------



## TheWhite (Aug 28, 2010)

> TheWhite wrote:Sorry, but reading this had brought up a new question, I know I'm new at all this (Haven't even got my Hedgehog yet) but, if that true about the water? What should I use when I get a hedgehog, I have read a lot about food and the cage, the first video I even could see problems with the set up. But, I don't remember anything about the water for them to drink other than clean new water every day....
> 
> Thanks,
> TheWhite





> Most people here use water dishes, because it is their natural drinking position. A lot of hedgies actually don't get as much water as they'd like using a bottle, and often they will chip their teeth against the ball as well.


Sorry, my fault. In the first video I was reading what people had written and someone had mentioned that tap water was bad for the hedgehog and that you should use bottle water, I was wondering if this is true or if tap water is fine?

Thanks


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

TheWhite said:


> Sorry, my fault. In the first video I was reading what people had written and someone had mentioned that tap water was bad for the hedgehog and that you should use bottle water, I was wondering if this is true or if tap water is fine?
> 
> Thanks


Depends on what area you live in. If you live in an area where people can drink tap water, then it's fine. Some people on this forum, though, like to give them bottled/distilled water.
I just give Kashi tap water, and it's fine ^-^


----------



## TheWhite (Aug 28, 2010)

> Depends on what area you live in. If you live in an area where people can drink tap water, then it's fine. Some people on this forum, though, like to give them bottled/distilled water.
> I just give Kashi tap water, and it's fine ^-^


Great thanks! I live right in the city so we have great water, I also use a Britta just for the extra value of it so I should be fine.

TheWhite


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

TheWhite said:


> > TheWhite wrote:Sorry, but reading this had brought up a new question, I know I'm new at all this (Haven't even got my Hedgehog yet) but, if that true about the water? What should I use when I get a hedgehog, I have read a lot about food and the cage, the first video I even could see problems with the set up. But, I don't remember anything about the water for them to drink other than clean new water every day....
> >
> > Thanks,
> > TheWhite
> ...


Sorry, my fault. In the first video I was reading what people had written and someone had mentioned that tap water was bad for the hedgehog and that you should use bottle water, I was wondering if this is true or if tap water is fine?

Thanks[/quote:26z2wzfw]

haha! I just asked this question in a diff. thread! good to know


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Also from my readings its also kind of like food, a sudden change in the water can cause an upset stomach. I'm not 100% sure on that but I do remember it being said somewhere around here, since water can very from 'hard' to 'soft' taste. Many people use bottled because they might change locations every few years or so, and thus you don't have to worry in the change of the tap water.

I personally use tap water, but we have a 200 foot well with excellent clean water, and I don't plan on relocating anytime soon.

As for changing the water, should be at a minimum once a day, I do mine twice, in the morning and in the evening, though it looks like they're not touching it during the day, I've never seen my hedgies up during the daylight.


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

So I made a video, my camera died at the end but it was the 5th time I recorded haha. I kept leaving stuff our or running out of room. I'll probably make another, this one is ok but I feel I didn't get enough in. I don't usually do stuff like this but hopefully we can start spreading the right word about proper hedgehog care.


----------

